# Helena Christensen, 52, braves the cold in a bikini: 'I friggin love it'



## Robert59 (Feb 13, 2021)

Snow can’t stop Helena Christensen from swimming.

On Wednesday, the 52-year-old supermodel shared photos from a winter adventure clad in a lilac bikini. In one of the pictures, she appeared to be walking barefoot in the snow near a creek and in the second, she was bent down in the water with her dog lying nearby.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/helena-christensen-wears-bikini-in-snow-004631036.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

Easy, Robert, down boy.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 15, 2021)

A little snow can't keep a northern gal down!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2021)

She’s in incredible shape especially for her age. That’s amazing.


----------

